# What is the scariest sound you've ever heard in your life?



## Nyxy (Jan 4, 2009)

What is the scariest sound you've ever heard that wasn't immediately followed by some major physical or mental trauma?
I'm not much of a story teller, but here's mine. I'm medium sized city born and bred. Not much scares the living day lights out of me. I'm the only one in my family that can watch anything remotely scary or gory and not really flinch. I also live in the middle of town.
So last night about 3am I was in the prop zone. I've got the halloween music going strong. My window is open to help with the fumes from my glue gun. Lenore stone body parts are layin everywhere and I'm sittin in my chair lost to the world. This unGodly noise comes through my prop zone and I nearly launch out of my chair screaming.
Grunty, growly, snarls mixed with high pitched pissed off demon dog whines are right under the damn window next to me! Ok. My imagination goes into overdrive with visions of a demon mutant dog zombie with rabies and a bad bad need to feed.
Some how the purse sized chihuahua next door isn't barking psychotically like normal? That isn't a good sign. I hide inside for another hour and promise myself an extra large pot of coffee in the morning to wake up with.
Tonight it came back. Thankfully I wasn't the only one awake and stupid enough to go outside to save mom's pet cats. She's ahead of me out the door with a flashlight and is following (!) the noise. It's even more pissed off tonight because she'd treed it and was trying to get closer to watch it! The thing of hell is about 10 feet up. Perfect position to dive on us and chew our faces off.
What is it after all this freakiness? A teenage raccoon!
It's been eating the half fermented fallen pears from the tree in the backyard.
Holy crud, if I could have recorded the noise this thing made I'd never have to use soundtracks in my haunt again. 
I'm such a city girl! LOL


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

A Bob cats howel has to be the eirest sound I ever heard, flat out scarey.


----------



## housedragonmom (Oct 1, 2008)

Tornado sirens because you have no control over the situation. 

And bobcat howls. Bone Dancer, you stole my first answer. We had one in the creek behind our house last year. One of the loudest and most menacing sounds I have ever heard. My 2 golden retrievers never made a sound. They were too scared!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

One of the creepiest sounds I've ever heard is (of all things) the scream of a rabbit (and not one with big pointy teeth). The first time was at my grandmother's house up in Vermont one night when I was visiting for the summer - it was likely snagged by a fox or bobcat. The second time was up close and personal during my first job as an animal caretaker in a research facility. We were drawing blood from a rabbit while it was under anesthesia. It came to just as we were finishing and started screaming on the table inches from my face. VERY eerie sound.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Roxy beat me to it. A rabbit scream is down right creepy. When I was in the Boy Scouts some older guys put out snares on a camping trip. Late that night we're sitting around the campfire in the woods when suddenly there's this loud high pitch creepy scream. Most of us didn't realize it was a rabbit caught in the snare and about pissed ourselves.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

The sound by itself was not scary, just in the right circumstances.

I was about 5 or 6 and my sister (She was about 13) and i were walking through the woods just putzing around. It was early December. I hear this eerie music drifting through the woods. As we listen we realize it is Christmas music, but it has this unreal quality to it. It is a song like we three kings, slow and deep. And it seems to come from no where, everywhere. I was so scared I almost peed myself. We ran home. Again...you had to be there as I really cannot describe the sound. But I am now 50 and still have not forgotten the eerie feeling of doom I got when I heard that.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

The scariest thing I have ever heard? 






Bruce Willis singing the blues.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Turbophanx said:


> The scariest thing I have ever heard?
> 
> Bruce Willis singing the blues.


Or Yoko Ono singing anything


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

The sound of an orthopedic surgeon in the emergency room trying to set someones broken bone. There's nothing like the sound of broken bones _crackling _together and someone screaming in the process.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

I think the scariest sounds I can remember from being a kid staying at my grandparents house in the woods in Illinois. The Great Blue Herons would fly up and down the river at night and make a low call. It did not sound like any bird I had ever heard before and I was just sure at the age of 10 that I was about to be eaten by some some strange monster science had not identified yet.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

The sound of someone who is lactose intolerant digesting food with milk in it is pretty interesting. 

Creepiest sound? Pissed off possums hissing and growling. And I second the bobcat thing. It sounds like a hell demon. And rabbits sound just like a baby screaming bloody murder.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

When we first got married we moved from Baltimore City to Pasadena. It's one of the more rural neighborhoods, and we do hear various wildlife. The first night in our new house, we heard a screech owl calling. They make a very eerie, wavering cry.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

The scariest sound I ever heard? 


My doctor calling to tell me......

the test is positive!!!!!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Similar to JW, mine was based on the circumstances - not the sound itself.

Back in high school I left my girlfriend's house around 1:00am. For some reason I was feeling a bit spooked as I was driving through a marshy area where some fog had settled in. All of the sudden there was a loud "rrrrRRRRAAAAAAAAAOOOOOOWWW!!", and it was coming from right behind me! It took me a few seconds to realize that a neighbor's cat had climbed into the car during my visit. So I had to turn around, drop the cat off, and drive back through the fog... again.

The first few seconds of hearing that sound in the back seat was probably the closest I've ever come to wetting myself!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Kouma snoring is pretty dang scary if I may so so.

I will try to get a clip tonight. 

Bobcats and rabbits are really scary though. Living out in the sticks before Kouma kidnapped me I heard them often.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

@Teary: 
for me, it's probably one of my coworkers saying, "Dude, you gotta see this!"


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Oh a bunch of katydids or cicada "chirping" in the woods and night can make thing pretty disorienting which can be scary to some.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

One labor and delivery nurse saying to the other, "but we can't do THAT, she hasn't had anything for pain"...
ouch


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

When I was little, I remember there was a telephone sitting on a bed that had got knocked off the hook. The "trouble" sequence was sounding off, and I was there in the dark hearing it -- that ultra-fast, distorted busy signal sound -- followed by the recorded male voice saying "there is trouble on your line" etc etc, but the voice was very low and distorted sounding. I just remember being panic stricken, that sound was so unnatural and scary to me in the dark, I had to run out of the room and get into a lighted area where I couldn't hear it anymore.

When you're little, and it's dark, damn near _anything_ is scary.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

One of the scariest sounds has to be...the flushing of a toilet, and then a small childs voice saying,"Uh-oh.."


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

seem like quite a few are freaked out but rabiit screams (which are indeed creepy) and bobcat howls (never heard one) but I can't believe noone has mentioned loon calls. For those who are may not know, a loon is a ducklike bird, whose call sounds just like demented laughter- hence the saying that somebody is crazy as a loon. My parents live on a lake in northern MI, and a pair of loons nest on the lake every summer. I heard them when I visited this year, and wasn't scared because I've known what a loon sounds like for a long time, but my young nephew was freaked. He was sure a pack of escapees from some funny farm was gonna murder us in ours beds lol


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

seem like quite a few are freaked out by rabbit screams (which are indeed creepy) and bobcat howls (never heard one) but I can't believe noone has mentioned loon calls. For those who are may not know, a loon is a ducklike bird, whose call sounds just like demented laughter, hence the saying that somebody is crazy as a loon. My parents live on a lake in northern MI, and a pair of loons nest on the lake every summer. I heard them when I visited this year, and wasn't scared because I've known what a loon sounds like for a long time, but my young nephew was freaked. He was sure a pack of escapees from some funny farm was gonna murder us in ours beds lol


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

A series of very small, high pitched squeaky sounds, which indicates there's a bat SOME where in the house will freak me out everytime. I LOVE bats, just not their diseases and not in the house.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the way loons sound.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I used to work in the X-ray dept, located right next to the ER at a childrens hospital. I can take the good, loud, ear-piercing cries anytime. It the week little mews (sounds like a kitten) from tiny babies thay would give me goosebumps everytime. Thank God for Peds Dr.s and nurses.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Hehehe, the loon video freaked out my chihuahua.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

oh, here's bunnies screaming


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG, that is SO funny, Teary!


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Gads!
That sounded just like the screams from my dungeon last night.....never thought I had rabbits down there...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

LMAO. Thanks!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Coyotes. They have this really weird warbling whining sound they make when they run in packs. That sound, combined with growling and yipping, can really creep you out when you're 7 years old and wake up to that cacophony outside your open bedroom window at 3:00 A.M. Trust me...


----------



## 5littlepumpkins (Sep 8, 2009)

There are three sounds which rank among the freakiest I have heard yet.

In order:

1. I was able to witness the activation of an actual air raid siren used somewhere in Europe during WW2. It was extremely loud and freaky as heck. Air raid sirens will always rank high on my list for some reason.

2. I went camping once when I was around 13. I was in my own little tent while the adults were in a larger one near by. Well, sometime in the night I woke up with something...incredibly LARGE snuffling right next to my head. I have no doubt it was a bear and I consider myself very lucky that it didn't decide to drag me away.

3. Lustmord has made a song with one part that always manages to disturb me a bit. It's at 2:43 with the weird breathing-like and distant fly buzzing sounds. Makes my hair stand on end and really scares the cat. 




Also, I once heard growling over a tape recorder playback that wasn't present when the recording was actually being taken. That was...interesting.


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

At a family reunion about 4 years ago, my ex wife and i had to set up a tent in my grandparents yard because we didnt have the cash for a motel after making the trip there and others had arrived before us and were using the spare rooms. I woke up in the middle of the night hearing something like somebody grinding and popping their teeth next to the tent. At the time, I figured it was most likely my brother playing a prank and just went back to sleep. He swore that it wasn't him the next morning though, and even though doing something like that would have been just like him, he usually would have fessed up when I called him on it, so I believe it wasn't him and have no idea what it might have been. There are no bears in this part of Kentucky, so my best guess is a big raccoon.


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Well this isn't exactly eerie but it did scare me and it hurt xP. Well I was about 6/7 and I was half way through losing my baby teeth and I was playing outside on the bed of my dads pickup truck and I pushed this really loose tooth with my tongue and just heard almost like the pulling of elastic and a snap and and then my tooth grind against the rest and uuugh it just sent chills down my spine and it hurt so bad and then a trickle of blood went down my chin. Haha but whatever like 5 minutes later I was all happy I had something to put under my pillow.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

This will sound pathetic, but it creeped me out. When my oldest daughter was little, we fell asleep watching Disney's Aristocats. I had seen that movie at least a dozen times, but never let clear till the end song was over. Well, at the very end of the song, after a pause, they play the voice of one of the kittens whispering all groggy and moaning-like, "ohhh yeahhh" I didn't know that was on there, I was 99% asleep, and didn't realize the movie was still playing when suddenly I hear this creepy whisper-moan voice. Startled the heck out of me...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

OOOooo.. I forgot about air raid sirens. I went to college about 1 mile from a NUCLEAR REACTOR (did I mention this was when "The Day After" came out?) and when they conducted accident drills, they ran an air raid horn. I creeped me out so much that I left the college after 2 years. Couldn't deal with it. The sound carries on the wind & distorts....****e. It was made worse by my extensive researching (pre internet) of reactors & how they fail....


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> Roxy beat me to it. A rabbit scream is down right creepy. When I was in the Boy Scouts some older guys put out snares on a camping trip. Late that night we're sitting around the campfire in the woods when suddenly there's this loud high pitch creepy scream. Most of us didn't realize it was a rabbit caught in the snare and about pissed ourselves.


That was going to be mine, as well. The sound that comes out of a rabbit (scared, in pain, etc) is one that you'd NEVER expect to hear come out of such a little critter.


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

rabbit screams are especially creepy if you're like me and think rabbits are completely mute till you hear one doing that.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

any top 40 music/ teen bop music too


----------

